# Removing microchip



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Merlot is going to the vet on Monday to get his teeth cleaned and look at removing his microchip. He had an Avid chip installed several years ago and now all the hair around the chip has fallen out and his skin is turning brown. 

Poor guy...he has the worst luck.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh nooo Poor Merlot.
lots of love to him x


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh goodness! tha'ts scary. like it fell out of the holder thing?


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

How awful! Poor little fella, did the vet say what might have been the reason?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Poor little guy 

I wonder why he had such a bad reaction to it. I've never heard of that happening before.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

poor little one hes really been through it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor guy! hope he does well. where are chips usually placed? i have an avid as well since he came with it...im wondering if thats why hes been going bald. not sure though as we never transfered info from the store to my name


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> poor guy! hope he does well. where are chips usually placed? i have an avid as well since he came with it...im wondering if thats why hes been going bald. not sure though as we never transfered info from the store to my name


Aren't they placed between the shoulder blades or the base of the neck area???


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*removing microchip*

Its by his left shoulder blade. You can clearly see the chip now that his hair fell out. And you can feel it, about the size of a large rice grain. The bald patch is about the size of a quarter, which is pretty big for Merlot cause he only weighs 3 lbs. I have only talked to the vet about it on the phone cause they are 2 1/2 hours away. Avid recommended that I take him to the vet that put the chip in to have it looked at as it might not have been inserted deep enough and that is why it is causing problems. 

The vet says it can't be the chip causing the problem. But you can clearly see the chip right in the middle of the bald spot. So, we'll see what they say when they see him Monday. I want the chip removed when they put him under to clean his teeth again, if it is the chip. It's not an allergic reaction cause he had the chip for several years without problems. 

I'm scared to why it started causing a problem. Did the chip break? Is it leaking battery fluid or something? Merlot doesn't seem to be bothered by it, but the spot keeps getting bigger and the skin is changing colors.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Oh and I talked to Avid, the chip maker. They wouldn't comment, which makes me believe this isn't the first case of this happening. They want a report from my Vet of their findings.


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Good luck Merlot! Just love his name.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> Oh and I talked to Avid, the chip maker. They wouldn't comment, which makes me believe this isn't the first case of this happening. They want a report from my Vet of their findings.


Oh geez, it figures they won't comment. I'm sorry to hear that is happening to your little chi. I hope all is better soon!


----------



## LatinPrince (Mar 27, 2009)

Who inserted the chip was it done by a vet? If so any vet I would think would gladly take that out for you free of charge, if it wasn't done by a vet I'd try and get that removed as soon as possible. Best of luck I wish your little guy the best.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats awful, ive not heard of whats happened to Merlot but i have heard of chips moving from the place they put them in.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> Thats awful, ive not heard of whats happened to Merlot but i have heard of chips moving from the place they put them in.


Chips do tend to travel, which is why (I think) it's better that they not be inserted till the chi is older, so they'll travel less. When the puppy is still growing a lot is when they can move more. At least I THINK that's the case......OMGuthrie might know more about it. 

I can feel Tango's microchip under his skin, like a little grain of rice. It's moved a bit from when it was first inserted (at 7 months). It was at the base of his neck, right in the middle of his back. It's moved to just above his left shoulder blade. 

I can't even fathom what might have happened to Merlot. It sounds very much like an allergic reaction, but I know how much testing was done on the microchip casing before it went mainstream, to make it allergy free. I wonder if I did, in fact, break open? 

I'm SO sorry Merlot's having to deal with this.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Merlot went to the vet on Monday to get the chip out. But his blood work had abnormally kidney values. So he either has a kidney issue or he was just dehydrated. Either way they can't put him under to remove the chip or clean his teeth. 

We left on Friday to my parent's house for the weekend and then to the vet's on Monday cause the vet that put it in is 2 1/2 hours away. Merlot hates to leave home and barely eat or drank anything during the trip, so that would explain the dehydration. We took him home and will have his blood drawn again in a week or so and try again.

The original appointment was on Friday but the vet canceled and move it to Monday. So it turned out to be a long trip for the guy.

The vet did confirm that it is the microchip causing him problems and we should remove it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That is scary,we should all keep an eye on our chis then


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have never heard of this happening. So sorry you have to go through this. 

One thing to keep in mind would be reimbursement for your vet bills through Avid, or whoever did your chip. Your vet should keep the chip to send back to them with a letter stating it caused a reaction and seeking compensation.

Be sure and document the hair loss very well with photographs. Then you have evidence to show the company if they question your vet about fault.

I'd definitely try and get your vet bills paid for by them.

Brodysmom


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*chip removal rescheduled*

The chip removal is now scheduled for Nov 30th. I'll keep you posted.

I want to pursue getting my vet bills reimbursed. I feel like Avid should reimburse me for the chip and the removal. Do you think it is fair for me to ask for this?


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I also want get the chip removed for my chi. I heard it can cause cancer. Do you know how much it cost to get it removed? Also, I heard that it is also a minor surgery.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

definitely let us know how Merlot gets on-thinking of you both  x


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes it's fair!! I had a pet skunk and when he got sick I took him to his vet a special vet. >.>....

And he told me the lumps on my skunks back were just like acne and would go away. Well he died a painful death in about a week... I would get my money from that vet and maybe get a second opinion!


Bless his little heart... keep up posted.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor baby merlot...hes a tiny guy.

I havent got misty chipped because i read somewhere they can travel and cuase infections etc.

X


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Ooo no poor Merlot.
Let us know what happends.
All the best.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

hazeyj said:


> Poor baby merlot...hes a tiny guy.
> 
> I havent got misty chipped because i read somewhere they can travel and cuase infections etc.
> 
> X


Tango's chip traveled, from between his shoulder blades at the base of his neck, to just over his shoulder. I understand that the younger they're chipped, the more chance they have to travel. I asked my daughter about the chance of infection, cancer etc. She said in her 8 years of Vet Tech'ing she's never seen a dog with either as a result of the chip. 

I'm so sorry about Merlot.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Just talked to the vet. Merlot is waking up from surgery. The chip removal went well. He had developed fibrosis tissue around the chip. They took pictures and are sending a report to Avid. I will contact them about reimbursement. It was $80 to remove the chip not including the anesthesia. I had his teeth cleaned since he had to be put under. The vet said that we will have to move the tissue around his shoulder twice a day to keep scar tissue from occurring that would cause him constant pain in the shoulder. 

I feel so bad that we had him chipped. Avid offered to rechip him for free. No way is that going to happen! They are sending in the tissue to test to see if it is cancerous.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for the update. I'm sure this kind of reaction is SOOOOO RARE but when it happens to you, it is horrible. I sure hope the tissue isn't cancerous. Merlot is precious and it's so unfair this happened!! Sometimes things go wrong even when we do all the right things. I hope you get reimbursement from Avid but that hardly pays for all the pain and suffering you've undergone with this situation. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank god he's ok! I really hope they reimburse you, for both the chipping and removal. It's almost laughable that they offered you a free replacement after all this, as if you'd want it!

I'm so torn about chipping. I think its great that it helps so many lost animals get home and all, but putting any type of foreign body into my pets is a bit iffy... I had both "my" dogs (family dogs live with my mom and half siblings) chipped. Then I started reading more and more about it and heard of things like this happening and I didn't get Phoebe chipped because she was so small and then I didn't do it when she was spayed. So I probably wont. I haven't gotten Halpert chipped and I'm not sure if I will. Schroeder was chipped when I adopted him. His chip has traveled from where he was chipped (I assume) and I expect it to move more, its very....moveable. And that makes me uncomfortable just because its weird and now they may not know where it is to scan if he does get lost. I think chips are great, but also a bit scary.


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanted to chip Rox and the others (but I would only be able to pay for Roxie most likely) but after reading this I'm thinking that it's a lot safer to make sure her collar is secure & tagged.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*large piece of tissue taken out*

Hubby just called and is on his way home with Merlot. The vet office is 2 1/2 hours away. Waiting to see him..hubby says I will be upset when I see him. They had to remove a large piece of tissue from his shoulder cause the chip had moved and created scar tissue. I feel sooo bad for having him chipped. I will never chip another dog. Said he has stitches and is pretty out of it. Will be on pain meds for several days. Vet said there is a chance that he will have constant pain in his shoulder forever.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh poor sweet baby. (((( hugs )))) Let us know how he is once he's home. I'm sure he'll be so glad to see his mom and be in his regular surroundings. 

Brodysmom


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> Hubby just called and is on his way home with Merlot. The vet office is 2 1/2 hours away. Waiting to see him..hubby says I will be upset when I see him. They had to remove a large piece of tissue from his shoulder cause the chip had moved and created scar tissue. I feel sooo bad for having him chipped. I will never chip another dog. Said he has stitches and is pretty out of it. Will be on pain meds for several days. Vet said there is a chance that he will have constant pain in his shoulder forever.


That's horrible. I'm so sorry. Poor Merlot, he shouldn't have to go through all that just for trying to keep him safe. 
This makes me feel better about not chipping Venus and Jack. I was going to have Jack done when he was nuetered, but then the vet told me that most places don't check "all these small animals that come in and out of here." Like if someone were to steal him, and bring him in for a check up, they wouldn't just routinely check him to see if he already has a chip.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to your poor pup! I had heard that there were risks to chipping, but you are the first person I've really heard a specific example from. I really hope that Merlot can fully recover without permanent pain. Such a tiny guy!

I also love his name. I considered wine-themed names when I bought my Italian Greyhound. Merlot came up, as well as Syrah, Pinot, and Shiraz (I'm a red wine drinker lol) but I'm a student and my parents already assume I drink too much so I didn't want to give them another excuse to joke at my expense


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

*Microchip incision*

OMG, he has an incision from one shoulder across his back to the other shoulder. It is over 2 inches long and he has numerous stitches. He can't even walk right now. I will get pictures posted later when he feels better. The vet said the scar tissue had connected his subcutaneous skin layer with the top skin and that had to remove all the tissue. We had no idea it was spreading to so much of his body. He acted like the chip never bothered him. 

He did eat some cream of chicken soup from a syringe and took his pain meds. He is so good, he will take any medicine you give him no mater how bad tasting with no complaints. He is also on antibiotics.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

awww poor lil baby. ugh im so sad he had to go thru this i hope he recovers right quick


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~ (Nov 17, 2009)

So is it definitive that the chip caused the damage? I have had a fear of the chips for a very long time and have been thinking about going back to the old fashioned idea of tattooing. I just don't know what to do to make sure they are marked in some way in case one of my babies gets lost. I had two wolfhounds get loose and we got them back but they weren't chipped and I swore I would chip everyone but I still haven't done it. 

Please keep us up to date and kiss the poor wee thing! Bless his heart!


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Yes, several vets there have confirmed that it is the microchip causing the tissue damage. They have documented everything and sent it to Avid and Kansas State Univ. for study.


----------

